# Pernambuco: as 30 maiores cidades do estado



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

População segundo estimativas IBGE 2020.

*RECIFE
1.653.461 *




























*JABOATÃO DOS GUARARAPES
702.298*





























*OLINDA

393.115 *
































*CARUARU

365.278 *








































*PETROLINA
354.317






























PAULISTA

334.376























CABO DE SANTO AGOSTINHO
208.944 




















CAMARAGIBE

158.899













GARANHUNS

140.577
















































VITÓRIA DE SANTO ANTÃO

139.583













IGARASSU

118.370













SÃO LOURENÇO DA MATA

114.079













SANTA CRUZ DO CAPIBARIBE

100.897















ABREU E LIMA

100.346










*​






*IPOJUCA

96.204












SERRA TALHADA
86.350










ARARIPINA
84.418











GRAVATÁ

84.074













































CARPINA
83.641











GOIANA

79.758














BELO JARDIM

76.439














ARCOVERDE

74.338














OURICURI

69.459














ESCADA

68.875













PESQUEIRA

67.395










SURUBIM
65.089











PALMARES

63.250














MORENO

62.784














SALGUEIRO

60.930














BEZERROS

60.798













PROJEÇÕES POPULACIONAIS E DE PIB*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu conheço as 5 maiores cidades de PE 
Interessante a copilação de fotos, eu nunca tinha ouvido falar nas cidades de Escada e Moreno!


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Skyline de Recife sempre imponente, e as imagens de Petrolina estão desatualizadas.
De resto, a thread ta maravilhosa.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Rekarte said:


> Eu conheço as 5 maiores cidades de PE
> Interessante a copilação de fotos, eu nunca tinha ouvido falar nas cidades de Escada e Moreno!


Só conheço 3. Recife, Caruaru e Bezerros.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

PetrusCity said:


> Skyline de Recife sempre imponente, e as imagens de Petrolina estão desatualizadas.
> De resto, a thread ta maravilhosa.


Tira umas fotos de Petrolina.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

A foto de "Carpina", na verdade é de Tracunhaém ( cidade vizinha a Carpina), que fica a 5 kms de Carpina. 
Gosto muito das cidades do interior de Pernambuco, pois não são tão grandes e super povoadas, porém são limpas e bem cuidadas, vide: Gravatá, Garanhuns, Surubim, Carpina, Arcoverde, Limoeiro, Taquaritinga, e muitas outras. 

Senti falta da minha hometown Limoeiro.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> A foto de "Carpina", na verdade é de Tracunhaém ( cidade vizinha a Carpina), que fica a 5 kms de Carpina.
> Gosto muito das cidades do interior de Pernambuco, pois não são tão grandes e super povoadas, porém são limpas e bem cuidadas, vide: Gravatá, Garanhuns, Surubim, Carpina, Arcoverde, Limoeiro, Taquaritinga, e muitas outras.
> 
> Senti falta da minha hometown Limoeiro.


Em termos de urbanização... Pernambuco é o único estado do norte-nordeste mais próximo do centro-sul?


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

gostei..


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

zolin said:


> gostei..


👊🏻


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

paulistafau said:


> Em termos de urbanização... Pernambuco é o único estado do norte-nordeste mais próximo do centro-sul?


A Paraíba e o Rio Grande do Norte, tem cidades no interior super agradáveis também. "Eu Gosto" de cidades médias-pequenas em torno de 50 e 60 mil habitantes.


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

O básico de um cidade pernambucana:

ruas com paralelepípedos;

comércio ao redor de alguma igreja;

avenidas com pequenas árvores;

construções antigas junta as construções informais;

calçadas cheia de buracos.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

PetrusCity said:


> O básico de um cidade pernambucana:
> 
> ruas com paralelepípedos;
> 
> ...



Se tiver saneamento básico, asfalto e avenidas/ruas altamente arborizadas... já é meio caminho.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bem imponente o skyline de Olinda


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Tem cidades que não eram para se tornar município. 

Tracunhaem deveria ser bairro de Nazaré, Moreno bairro de Vitória 

Garanhuns é show, as ruas mais nobres dá uma sensação de estar em um bairro nobre sulista.]

Gravatá tem vários condomínios de luxo de recifenses que preferem ter casa de campo


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Vonney said:


> Tem cidades que não eram para se tornar município.
> 
> Tracunhaem deveria ser bairro de Nazaré, Moreno bairro de Vitória
> 
> ...


As demais cidades deveriam seguir o exemplo de Garanhuns. Acho que se excluir o Recife e a cidade de Gravatá (os condomínios)... Garanhuns é a cidade que mais se aproxima de uma cidade do centro-sul. Pernambuco não tem cidades populosas. Um bom planejamento urbano (asfalto, saneamento, paisagismo) e tudo se resolve.


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Garanhuns, com o clima que tem, possui uma hospedagem fraca, com poucas pousadas e hotéis interessantes. Deveria já ta cheio de chalés na área rural da cidade.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Boa coletânea! Acho que logo, logo Toritama vai integrar esse grupo aí. Talvez seja a cidade que mais proporcionalmente cresça em Pernambuco.


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Vonney said:


> Tem cidades que não eram para se tornar município.
> 
> Tracunhaem deveria ser bairro de Nazaré, Moreno bairro de Vitória
> 
> ...


Moreno bairro de Vitória??? Como um bairro pode estar 18 km de distância da cidade??? Distrito até poderia ser, mas nesse caso faria mais sentido pertencer à cidade de Jaboatão.


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

PetrusCity said:


> Garanhuns, com o clima que tem, possui uma hospedagem fraca, com poucas pousadas e hotéis interessantes. Deveria já ta cheio de chalés na área rural da cidade.


Se melhorassem o acesso (duplicação da BR 423) de São Caetano até lá, ficaria muito melhor chegar à cidade partindo do Recife. Gosto muito de Garanhuns e iria mais vezes se todo o trecho fosse duplicado. Faltam só 78 km pra que isso aconteça, já que do Recife até São Caetano é em pista dupla.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Pernambuco é um dos estados mais bonitos do país, e Recife é uma das nossas capitais mais interessantes e atrativas.

Só fico triste com a péssima urbanização e urbanismo das cidades da RM do Recife, que possuem costa em um dos litorais mais belos do país, mas cagam tudo com a urbanização irregular. Falo de Paulista, Cabo de Sto Agostinho, Jaboatão, Itamaracá, etc.

As cidades do interior do estado parecem ser agradáveis e melhor estruturadas, principalmente Caruaru e Petrolina.


----------

